# List of Course for IST



## woody91 (16 Sep 2015)

Good morning all,

I have been looking for a list of course to further my Knowledge on computers and cannot find anything anywhere. I am doing my A+ certification right now and wanted to see if the military provides course more intellectually demanding.

Thank you in advance


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Sep 2015)

Have you looked into Network+ or CCNA? What the CAF is going to offer isn't necessarily going to be cutting edge, they're going to qualify you to do the job you need to do.

If you really want to go overboard, get an ILP and work towards a BA in Computer Science/Engineering if you can find the courses offered online.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Sep 2015)

http://scis.athabascau.ca/prospective/undergraduate/bsccis/

One I was considering back in my 226 days.


----------



## JBP (17 Sep 2015)

woody91 said:
			
		

> Good morning all,
> 
> I have been looking for a list of course to further my Knowledge on computers and cannot find anything anywhere. I am doing my A+ certification right now and wanted to see if the military provides course more intellectually demanding.
> 
> Thank you in advance



The military provides a ton of far more challenging and interesting training than the basic, A+. A+ is a very entry level IT certification for beginners will little to no experience. It's the basics. To become a fully qualified ACISS-IST you'll go through A LOT more training than that. Never mind the courses the army may pay for you to go on in civilian world, but the ones at the Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics (CFSCE). Particularly the IST 1.1 and 2.1 courses. 

Those are both in depth in regards to IT but cover different topics. PM me if you'd like more details.


----------



## Avail (18 Sep 2015)

Net+ is pretty basic, if you're interested in networking I'd strongly recommend picking up the CCNA books authored by Wendell Odom, you can get both books as a package.

I'd recommend installing Packet Tracer as well to practice.

Also, CBT Nuggets has an exceptional video series for CCNA. Their subscriptions aren't cheap, and I don't condone piracy...

If servers are more interesting to you than networking you should study for MCSA, which they have an exceptional video series for as well.

While you're at it, install Linux and start tinkering. I recommend CentOS.


----------



## woody91 (24 Sep 2015)

What i get from all this is that there is no other courses other then 1.1 and 2.1 that the forces give. It either bachelor or learn on your own...


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2015)

There are more.

Classified Domain Sys Admin
Data Communication Sys Maint
Mail Exchange Server Admin


----------



## JBP (28 Sep 2015)

woody91 said:
			
		

> What i get from all this is that there is no other courses other then 1.1 and 2.1 that the forces give. It either bachelor or learn on your own...



You're clearly not very inclined to reading detail. I did say those are courses you get, ON TOP of courses the military pays from from civilian world. There's lots of them. A whole lot. In any case, an A+ certification, like a Bachelor, is the tip of the iceberg in IT. Literally.


----------



## woody91 (29 Sep 2015)

IST Joeschmo said:
			
		

> You're clearly not very inclined to reading detail. I did say those are courses you get, ON TOP of courses the military pays from from civilian world. There's lots of them. A whole lot. In any case, an A+ certification, like a Bachelor, is the tip of the iceberg in IT. Literally.



Sorry. I might of lost that in the translation. I just want to learn more to be able to do more. So far I'm pretty much only a secretary for SSC... and that is just a waste of my time. I need to be able to do someting other then that.





			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> There are more.
> 
> Classified Domain Sys Admin
> Data Communication Sys Maint
> Mail Exchange Server Admin



Thanks but is there a database of the course or list or something i can base myself off.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2015)

CFSCE has a course catalog on their DWAN site. Its now ACIMS, but cfsce.kingston.mil.ca will get you redirected to the new site, should be a link off the main page.


----------



## woody91 (30 Sep 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> CFSCE has a course catalog on their DWAN site. Its now ACIMS, but cfsce.kingston.mil.ca will get you redirected to the new site, should be a link off the main page.



Thank you


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Sep 2015)

Here is the ACIMS site

http://acims.mil.ca/org/CFSCE/default.aspx


----------



## woody91 (7 Oct 2015)

thank you everyone.


----------



## buzgo (1 Nov 2015)

The DP1.1 ISS course is basically CCNA Routing and Switching with some modifications, additions and deletions. 

The DP2.1 IST course covers servers and advanced networking. 

The DP3b.1 covers design and systems management. 

Overall the training is quite good and maps roughly to Cisco's certification path without getting people certified but of course nothing is static and the courses are changing all the time to keep up with industry trends while maintaining relevance the CAF and Army requirements.


----------

